# Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?



## TheChaos97 (15. Juli 2019)

*Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Servuz Leute! 

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem den Ryzen 5 3600X geholt und ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil, man merkt sofort einen spürbaren Leistungsboost gegenüber dem 1700X.
Jedoch habe ich zur Zeit auf dem 3600X nur den Boxed Kühler, der mitgeliefert wurde, drauf und naja... Optisch finde ich es zwar ganz nett, aber... Obwohl der Lüfter mit minimum 60% dreht und ab 65 Grad dann höher drehen darf, dreht der selbst im Idle ständig kurz hoch und dann wieder runter.
Beim Zocken ist das noch schlimmer.
OC will ich auf dem 3600X nicht vornehmen, lohnt sich auch gar nicht. Meiner boosted sich von ganz alleine auf 4,3-4,4GHz allcore, jedoch möchte ich ihm eine schöne Kühlung geben, damit er sich unabhängig von der Temperatur hochboosten kann, denn zwecks Temperatur geht er auch mal runter auf 4,0-4,1GHz bei CPU intensiven Anwendungen.
Unter Volllast zieht der 3600X seine 110-120w, im Idle (ich glaube wegen der Agesa 1.0.0.2) 54-60w.

Dabei sind mir nun 3 Kühllösungen aufgefallen, welche ich optisch alle sehr anregend finde:

Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition ab €' '33,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
SilentiumPC Navis RGB 240 ab €' '64,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
DeepCool Gammaxx L240 ab €' '54,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(Ja, ich stehe total auf schönes RGB und ich möchte ungern mehr als 100€ ausgeben)

(Sorry falls falscher Bereich, aber wusste jetzt nicht genau wohin, weil ich hier sowohl Luft- als auch Wasserkühlung in Betracht ziehe).

Die WaKüs haben zwar von Grund auf mehr Kühlleistung, jedoch wird da nie irgendeine TDP Klasse angegeben, was mir einen Anhaltspunkt für die Kühlleistung geben würde bei einer 95w TDP CPU, beim Cooler Master Hyper 212 sinds 150W TDP.

Und was mir auch Sorge bereitet; ich habe derzeit ein Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming und die Spannungswandler von dem Brett sind... schlecht. Sehr schlecht. Mit meinem 1700X auf 3,8GHz wurden die ganz schnell über 100 Grad warm mit einem Dark Rock Pro 4, der darüber Luft gepustet hat und haben sich dann abgeschaltet nach ca 1h Last.
Ich will zwar auf ein B450 umsteigen, weil ein neues und gescheites X470 mir einfach zu teuer ist (im Blick habe ich da das ASRock B450 Steel Legend in der Neuauflage oder das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, mal gucken) und der 3600X wird auch nie übertaktet, aber ich möchte die Spannungswandler auch nicht über die Jahre grillen.

Was meint Ihr dazu? Welche Kühlung würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum? Oder fehlen euch vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zur Beantwortung der Frage?

Dazu erwähnen möchte ich, dass ich zwar ab und zu (vllt 1x im Monat) die CPU voll auslaste, um ein Video zu rendern, ich sie aber hauptsächlich zum zocken benutze und dabei gerne hätte, dass sie sich ungehindert hochboosten und ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen kann. 

Liebe Grüße
TheChaos97


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Ich halte nichts von den (billigen) AiO Waküs, daher wäre ich für den Luftkühler  Wenn´s bunt sein soll, wäre allerdings der Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB ab €' '34,30 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland der Kühler meiner Wahl ^^


----------



## TheChaos97 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Darf man fragen, warum den Alpenföhn? Beide spielen in der gleichen Preisklasse und haben 150 TDP sowie Heatpipe-Direct-Touch. o:

Und wieso hälst du nichts von günstigen AiO WaKüs?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Beides persönliche Erfahrung... 
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Lüfter beim EKL besser, daher der Alpenföhn.
Und bei ner Wakü würde ich es wenn gleich richtig machen. Da geht der Spaß ab circa 200€ los. Dann hat man aber auch gleich vernünftige Lüfter, eine entkoppelte Pumpe, etc

Aber kannst natürlich auch deine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln. Bei Mindfactory bekommst du zZ zu einigen MSI X570 Boards ne AiO oben drauf. Vllt gleich ein richtiges Board-Upgrade machen ^^


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Brocken 3. Die P/L ist top und der ist sehr leise, kommt spielend mit dem 3600X klar.

Warum muss heutzutage immer allet blinken oder/und leuchten...

Gruß


----------



## TheChaos97 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dann hat man aber auch gleich vernünftige Lüfter


Das ist weniger ein Problem, ich würde versuchen meine LL140 Lüfter draufzubekommen, die momentan im Gehäuse sind.
200€ sind allerdings... too much. Beim Ryzen hatte ich Glück, den bekam ich im Tausch gegen meinen 1700X + Dark Rock Pro 4.
Da ich Azubi bin, kann ich aber nicht ohne weiteres 200€ auf den Tisch blättern und ein anderes Board muss auch noch her, daher schiele ich da momentan auf das ASRock B450 Steel Legend (Neuauflage), was laut Cracky wohl sehr gut sein soll und alles bietet, was man braucht (und bessere VRMs hat, als das X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming, wo man nicht mal den Vcore fixieren kann).

@facehugger: Jo, das P/L ist echt gut und 220W TDP Kühlleistung sind mehr als ausreichend. 
Aber ich achte tatsächlich auch sehr auf die Optik des PCs, vorallem weil ich ein Sichtfenster im Gehäuse habe und er direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch steht.
Ich weiß nicht, ich mag es einfach, wenn die Hardware leuchtet und ich problemlos das schicke Design betrachten kann.


----------



## Torben456 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Also ich würde dir den Ben Nevis Advanced RGB empfehlen, die Kühlleistung ist ausreichend und optisch finde ich ihn auch recht schick. Durch das gesparte Geld sind dann auch noch günstige RGB Stripes drin, das wertet optisch auch ordentlich den PC auf.


----------



## TheChaos97 (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Jetzt kommt noch etwas erschwerendes dazu. Mein bester Freund hat sich ebenfalls den 3600X gegönnt und nutzt einen Dark Rock 4 mit 200W TDP und ein Be Quiet Gehäuse mit extrem gutem Airflow.
Sein 3600X läuft Stock genau wie meiner auf 1,45V, um maximal zu boosten. Nimmt man die Spannung runter, reduziert sich der Boost und die Leistung nimmt deutlich ab bei gleichbleibendes Leistungsaufnahme.

Jedoch erreicht er mit dem Dark Rock 4 schon maximal 75 Grad. Würde ich also etwas schlechteres nehmen, wie einen Kühler mit 150W TDP, sollte ich im Nu wieder bei über 80 Grad sein.
Mit dem Boxedkühler komme ich sogar auf 95 Grad und dann taktet er runter und senkt von sich aus die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den 3600X?*

Bei Mindfactory bekommst du das MSI X570 Gaming Edge WIFI inkl. AiO Wakü für 200€. Vllt ist das ja ne Option...

MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD | Mindfactory.de


----------

